# Locatelli(CTS) choc:"Restrizioni per sempre"



## Andris (7 Febbraio 2022)

*Il coordinatore del CTS nazionale Locatelli a Repubblica ieri ha caldeggiato l'ipotesi di non togliere più le restrizioni a prescindere dalla situazione sanitaria emergenziale o meno.*

"Tutte le evidenze che abbiamo ci indicano in modo univoco che avremo mesi primaverili e estivi tranquilli.
Abbiamo già aperto una nuova fase: si è ridotta l'incidenza, si è ridotto l'Rt, è sceso in modo importante il numero dei posti letto di rianimazione occupati, sono poco più di 1.400, c'è anche contrazione dell'occupazione in area medica.

L'incognita è legata al fatto che nei mesi autunnali e invernali i virus respiratori circolano di più. Inoltre non sappiamo quanto dura la protezione della dose booster, perché mancano dati.
Infine c'è la variabile incontrollabile legata all'arrivo di nuove varianti.
Detto questo, non darei per scontato il teorema secondo il quale siamo tranquilli fino a settembre e poi da ottobre e novembre non dobbiamo preoccuparci di nuovo.
Che accada è tutto da dimostrare

Ovvio che il virus non scamparirà, questo è di un'evidenza lampante ma non ci ritroveremo più in una situazione più difficile di quelle che abbiamo vissuto.

*Per quel che mi riguarda sì, manterrei l'obbligo vaccinale per la fascia oltre i 50 anni anche dopo il 30 di giugno, non vedo la ratio di toglierlo. 
Allo stesso modo manterrei la premialità associata al Green Pass: ha senso che resti anche oltre quella data. *
Vaccinarsi è un segno di elevato sviluppo e di civiltà di un Paese

Non ci sono evidenze sulla popolazione generale per la quarta dose.
Potrebbe però aprirsi un discorso per i soggetti fragili, intesi come immunocompromessi.
Penso a persone trapiantate e a pazienti oncologici.
Sarà, comunque, importante continuare negli studi che valutano la persistenza della memoria immunologica nel corso del tempo per decidere al meglio il da farsi

Bisogna aspettare le agenzie regolatorie per i bambini sotto i 5 anni.
Se diranno che sono sicuri ed efficaci bisogna partire.
Non si dica che i più piccoli sono completamente esenti dal rischio di prendere forme gravi di malattia. Ricordo, con il cuore sanguinante, il caso della bambina di 2 anni morta nel mio ospedale, il Bambino Gesù.
Apparentemente era sanissima.
È ovvio che i casi in pediatria sono rarissimi ma perché non coprire anche quei rarissimi casi, perché non tutelare alcuni bambini dal rischio di finire in rianimazione?

L'eccesso di morti negli ultimi due anni è inconfutabile.
Sono stati 100 in più della media degli anni precedenti nel 2020 e 65 mila in più nel 2021.
Si tratta di capire se queste persone sono decedute direttamente a causa dell'infezione da Sars Cov-2 oppure si tratta di quelli che potremmo chiamare morti indiretti, come dicevo per le cure mancate.
L'impatto comunque c'è, bisogna approfondirlo con studi accurati e ben condotti dal punto di vista epidemiologico"


----------



## Andris (7 Febbraio 2022)

passata la sbornia del derby vinto, parliamo di cose più serie
quanto dice questo signore è molto pericoloso, perchè non è una virostar come gli altri ma dei politici possono seguire

attenzione alla forma che adopera: non vede la ratio, come a dire che sia assurdo proporre il contrario


----------



## Andris (7 Febbraio 2022)

come al solito il "pandemonio" Gualtiero, fido consigliere di Speranza, è molto ricettivo e subito si unisce

green pass per tutta l'estate e guai a riaprire locali notturni e discoteche



>


----------



## GP7 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> come al solito il "pandemonio" Gualtiero, fido consigliere di Speranza, è molto ricettivo e subito si unisce
> 
> green pass per tutta l'estate e guai a riaprire locali notturni e discoteche


Mi auguro che prima o poi il popolo si svegli e si ribelli. Ci conto poco ma temo sia l'unica via d'uscita.


----------



## Devil man (7 Febbraio 2022)

Se vabbè si sono siringati le sinapsi..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Questo qui è un altro dei mostri emersi con la pandemia. Parla in modo asettico e cinico, parla di "premialità" ma non sono più questioni sanitarie queste, ma semplicemente di elogiare la subordinazione al regime.
Questa gente va messa da parte, sta mettendo a rischio il concetto stesso di democrazia.


----------



## Andris (7 Febbraio 2022)

aggiungo che considerando come si sta rivelando in questi mesi il neopensionato Miozzo, ex coordinatore del CTS prima di Locatelli e ormai fisso in tv, dimostra che all'accesso di medicina e chirurgia servano ben altri test
in alternativa almeno quando dovranno lavorare nelle strutture di cura, fare dei seri colloqui psicoattudinali
la scelta per titoli non è affatto sufficiente a scongiurare certe aberrazioni


----------



## vota DC (7 Febbraio 2022)

Mantenere obbligo per over 50? Mi sono perso qualcosa? Gli over 50 che conosco hanno firmato 2000 liberatorie manco avessero usato siringhe di amianto, non conosco una sola persona con malessere serio da vaccino (anzi per gli over 50 nemmeno si sono presi un 37 di temperatura) però di fatto la procedura per accettare il vaccino è quella.


----------



## Mika (7 Febbraio 2022)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che prima o poi il popolo si svegli e si ribelli. Ci conto poco ma temo sia l'unica via d'uscita.


E' più facile che la Russia invada la Ucraina...


----------



## Devil man (7 Febbraio 2022)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che prima o poi il popolo si svegli e si ribelli. Ci conto poco ma temo sia l'unica via d'uscita.



Il Canada è il tassello domino... Se il Canada riesce non sarà l'ultimo Paese.. Borghi è terrorizzato dall'idea che il popolo può cambiare le leggi con i camion


----------



## GP7 (7 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Mantenere obbligo per over 50? Mi sono perso qualcosa? Gli over 50 che conosco hanno firmato 2000 liberatorie manco avessero usato siringhe di amianto, non conosco una sola persona con malessere serio da vaccino (anzi per gli over 50 nemmeno si sono presi un 37 di temperatura) però di fatto la procedura per accettare il vaccino è quella.


Restrizioni e green pass per sempre non sono proprio quello che hai scritto tu. Ma va bene, avanti così.


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il coordinatore del CTS nazionale Locatelli a Repubblica ieri ha caldeggiato l'ipotesi di non togliere più le restrizioni a prescindere dalla situazione sanitaria emergenziale o meno.*
> 
> "Tutte le evidenze che abbiamo ci indicano in modo univoco che avremo mesi primaverili e estivi tranquilli.
> Abbiamo già aperto una nuova fase: si è ridotta l'incidenza, si è ridotto l'Rt, è sceso in modo importante il numero dei posti letto di rianimazione occupati, sono poco più di 1.400, c'è anche contrazione dell'occupazione in area medica.
> ...


Taaaccccc.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il coordinatore del CTS nazionale Locatelli a Repubblica ieri ha caldeggiato l'ipotesi di non togliere più le restrizioni a prescindere dalla situazione sanitaria emergenziale o meno.*
> 
> "Tutte le evidenze che abbiamo ci indicano in modo univoco che avremo mesi primaverili e estivi tranquilli.
> Abbiamo già aperto una nuova fase: si è ridotta l'incidenza, si è ridotto l'Rt, è sceso in modo importante il numero dei posti letto di rianimazione occupati, sono poco più di 1.400, c'è anche contrazione dell'occupazione in area medica.
> ...



Dover esibire il Green Pass mi da un po' l' orticaria, pero' va beh, disgrazia fermati li.

In ottica prudenziale ci sta tenerlo per vedere la prossima stagione fredda come va, anche se toglierei il "per sempre", cioè, calma Zio Loca 

Anche l' obbligo vaccinale over 50 lo lascerei, sinceramente.


L' importante è che restino le *uniche "*restrizioni"


----------



## hakaishin (7 Febbraio 2022)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che prima o poi il popolo si svegli e si ribelli. Ci conto poco ma temo sia l'unica via d'uscita.


L’unico modo per uscire fuori da questa buffonata, si buffonata perché ormai tale è, è una rivolta. Questo schifo non si può accettare per sempre. Alla fine era chiaro che vogliono questo status quo per sempre caldeggiati dai covid boys.
Queste parole fanno enormemente paura. Se così fosse me ne scappo da questa topaia di paese e godrei a vederne il fallimento


----------



## hakaishin (7 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dover esibire il Green Pass mi da un po' l' orticaria, pero' va beh, disgrazia fermati li.
> 
> In ottica prudenziale ci sta tenerlo per vedere la prossima stagione fredda come va, anche se toglierei il "per sempre", cioè, calma Zio Loca
> 
> ...


Stai scherzando spero!


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2022)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che prima o poi il popolo si svegli e si ribelli. Ci conto poco ma temo sia l'unica via d'uscita.


Come scritto sopra, abberrante il "per sempre"

Pero' è sognare immaginare che dopo tutto il tram tram degli utlimi 12 mesi levino di punto in bianco il green pass e l' obbligo vaccinale.

Cioè, se gira storto qualcosa riparti da capo? Li tieni ancora per 1 annetto e vedi come va.

Sinceramente, dopo averci fatto una testa cosi per mesi, levarli di punto in bianco mi farebbe smadonnare ancora di più, sarebbero davvero scemi elevati alla quinta.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come scritto sopra, abberrante il "per sempre"
> 
> Pero' è sognare immaginare che dopo tutto il tram tram degli utlimi 12 mesi levino di punto in bianco il green pass e l' obbligo vaccinale.
> 
> ...


In altri paesi lo hanno tolto. O almeno lo mandi in soffitta, per ora. Togli le restrizioni e permetti alla gente almeno di guadagnarsi il pane col lavoro.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> In altri paesi lo hanno tolto. O almeno lo mandi in soffitta, per ora. Togli le restrizioni e permetti alla gente almeno di guadagnarsi il pane col lavoro.


Capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma ripeto, togliere tutto dopo che Green Pass e vaccinazione obbligatoria sono stati introdotti da pochi mesi e NON POCHI problemi, sia sociali che di altra natura, sarebbe davvero da totali idioti e incoerenti.

Hanno fatto una scelta, almeno abbiano la decenza di portarla avanti.

Altrimenti la prossima volta la terza dose gliela infilo su per il culo.

La priorità a mio avviso, è eliminare mascherine e qualunque altro limite di capienza e similari.


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dover esibire il Green Pass mi da un po' l' orticaria, pero' va beh, disgrazia fermati li.
> 
> In ottica prudenziale ci sta tenerlo per vedere la prossima stagione fredda come va, anche se toglierei il "per sempre", cioè, calma Zio Loca
> 
> ...


"ne usciamo appena dopo l'estate"


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma ripeto, togliere tutto dopo che Green Pass e vaccinazione obbligatoria sono stati introdotti da pochi mesi e NON POCHI problemi, sia sociali che di altra natura, sarebbe davvero da totali idioti e incoerenti.
> 
> Hanno fatto una scelta, almeno abbiano la decenza di portarla avanti.
> 
> Altrimenti la prossima volta la terza dose gliela infilo su per il culo.


Quindi per la coerenza del governo stai asserendo che è giusto che chi non si è vaccinato resti relegato in casa senza poter lavorare quando ormai a livello medico e sanitario non ci sono ragioni per farlo. In altre parole per la coerenza è giusto che una persona venga punita... Non ti sembra abbastanza che chi non si è vaccinato abbia rinunciato a mesi e mesi di vita sociale? Penso che già siamo stati massacrati a sufficienza.


----------



## Devil man (7 Febbraio 2022)

Ovvio che lo vogliono tenere per sempre... ma secondo voi quegli schermi gialli alle poste o colonnine scanner greenpass li hanno messi giusto per tenerle 4-5 mesi ?

non hanno un costo indifferente...

sveglia..bisogna lottare


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quindi per la coerenza del governo stai asserendo che è giusto che chi non si è vaccinato resti relegato in casa senza poter lavorare quando ormai a livello medico e sanitario non ci sono ragioni per farlo. In altre parole per la coerenza è giusto che una persona venga punita... Non ti sembra abbastanza che chi non si è vaccinato abbia rinunciato a mesi e mesi di vita sociale? Penso che già siamo stati massacrati a sufficienza.



Figurati se credo sia giusto non far lavorare le persone.

Ripeto, poi chiudo o ripartono le solite discussioni trite e ritrite:

- tengano pure green pass per ancora qualche mese e mantengano l' obbligo di vaccinazione per gli over 50

- eliminino mascherine e qualunque altro tipo di limitazione su capienze di ristoranti, teatri, cinema, stadi palazzetti ecc ecc

- trovino una soluzione ai problemi che giustamente sottolinei, se vogliono le trovano

- ultimi ma non meno importante, sta cosa scritta sopra la trovo coerente solo per il brevissimo futuro, se al prossimo giro la cosa diventa totalmente controllabile, chiaramente via tutto.

Tutto deve essere come prima ripeto, quando dico tutto, davvero tutto.

Possiamo discutere del green pass per carità, ma l' obbligo di vaccinazione over 50 sarebbe davvero il non plus ultra dell' idiotismo dopo che ci hanno fatto una capa tanto fino ad oggi.


----------



## GP7 (7 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma ripeto, togliere tutto dopo che Green Pass e vaccinazione obbligatoria sono stati introdotti da pochi mesi e NON POCHI problemi, sia sociali che di altra natura, sarebbe davvero da totali idioti e incoerenti.
> 
> Hanno fatto una scelta, almeno abbiano la decenza di portarla avanti.
> 
> ...


Intanto il green pass con 3 dosi o 2 dosi più guarigione è illimitato. Fino al prossimo giro di giostra quando servirà "motivare" il popolino per la 4a dose e allora l'illimitatezza sarà a malincuore revocata.
Ma quanto ci devono prendere ancora in giro con sta storia?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Figurati se credo sia giusto non far lavorare le persone.
> 
> Ripeto, poi chiudo o ripartono le solite discussioni trite e ritrite:
> 
> ...


La ragione sanitaria va bene solo per i grandi eventi, ma che una persona debba farsi i tamponi per lavorare è ridicola. Ci sono problemi gravi a livello economico e sociale, che già prima erano presenti ma ora col green pass si sono aggravati. Il tamponificio per permettere al govenicchio di sostenere che "la kurva dei kontaggi si è rialzata, serve un nuovo stato di emergenza" non lo possono sovvenzionare gli italiani a tempo indeterminato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ovvio che lo vogliono tenere per sempre... ma secondo voi quegli schermi gialli alle poste o colonnine scanner greenpass li hanno messi giusto per tenerle 4-5 mesi ?
> 
> non hanno un costo indifferente...
> 
> sveglia..bisogna lottare


Lottare non in magistratura, perché fare cause e causette non serve a una mazza.


----------



## Devil man (7 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> - tengano pure green pass per ancora qualche mese e mantengano l' obbligo di vaccinazione per gli over 50


odio l'obbligo
ma se si vuole fare una cosa così allora va tolto l'obbligo con il consenso informato dove lo stato si slega da qualsiasi risarcimento per reazione avversa...
in caso di *danno fisico o psicologico* provocato dalla somministrazione del vaccino, lo Stato dovrebbe essere individuato come l’unico *responsabile.*

Preferiscono l'obbligo del vaccino invece di aprire più terapie intensive in tutta Italia ? bene che caccino allora i sordi per le reazioni avverse e i decessi causati dal vaccino.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2022)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Intanto il green pass con 3 dosi o 2 dosi più guarigione è illimitato. Fino al prossimo giro di giostra quando servirà "motivare" il popolino per la 4a dose e allora l'illimitatezza sarà a malincuore revocata.
> Ma quanto ci devono prendere ancora in giro con sta storia?


Purtroppo io non credo che ci vogliano fare vaccini per farci dispetto o per chissà che altro motivo.

Di conseguenza penso che la quarta dose non sia davvero in preventivo e faranno di tutto per evitarcela.

Il che non vuol dire che non accadrà, ma a mio avviso non c'è il piano diabolico per farcela a tutti i costi.

La faranno fare se servirà. 

Se non erro ci sono già più voci che dicono che semplicemente la quarta non serve, speriamo continui cosi.

Poi cosa accadrà, non lo so.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La ragione sanitaria va bene solo per i grandi eventi, ma che una persona debba farsi i tamponi per lavorare è ridicola. Ci sono problemi gravi a livello economico e sociale, che già prima erano presenti ma ora col green pass si sono aggravati. Il tamponificio per permettere al govenicchio di sostenere che "la kurva dei kontaggi si è rialzata, serve un nuovo stato di emergenza" non lo possono sovvenzionare gli italiani a tempo indeterminato.



Mai stato d' accordo con il non far lavorare la gente, ci mancherebbe.

Come ti ho già detto, trovino una soluzione.


----------



## Raryof (7 Febbraio 2022)

Ma non c'erano dubbi, assolutamente, qui qualcuno ancora pensa che gli basti fare la terza siringata per essere tranquillo a vita, in attesa di aggiornamenti per cui queste persone saranno in prima linea e super contenti di essere alti in classifica, perché sono loro che danno la forza alle istituzioni, sono loro che stanno permettendo questa digitalizzazione forzata che li premierà sempre e comunque, se sei bravo passi, se non sei bravo beh il virus tornerà quando farà freddo, vaccinati in estate, gioia mia, o in inverno sarà durissima.
Chiaro che a livello statistico sarà una bazzecola convincere i possessori di green pass illimitato  a farsi la quarta pera tra 6-7 mesi, perché sapete, poi tornerà il freddo e dal momento che cambi il cellulare ogni anno è normale che tu, per le istituzioni, boosterizzerai il tuo sistema immunitario che è chiaramente in mano ad una casa farmaceutica, ma è tranquilla 'sta cosa, niente di nuovo, certo, io pensavo che le persone potessero avere libera scelta, essere diversi, io non fumo e non bevo ma se non mi vaccino sono più a rischio di chi ha fumato per una vita o è addirittura obesotto (ha comprato troppi beni non primari che gli hanno fatto male), questa convinzione darà modo al sistema di obbligarmi e avviarmi alla digitalizzazione che poi non è nient'altro che il controllo del sistema sul 99% dei settori lavorativi del paese, mica per andare a dare il fieno alle vacche, ma senza una condizione, senza un'emergenza, come avrebbero potuto bloccare il sistema senza decine di mln di boosterizzati in preda al panico e all'ipocondria più spietata? basando il tutto su bugie sbugiardate un secondo dopo, non male eh? perché non mi chiedono il green pass per entrare nel paese? nella piazza? per sedermi su una panchina dove potrebbe sedersi uno sconosciuto qualsiasi? e il green pass per sbloccare il parcheggio per la macchina o la bici? beh è la tappa molto successiva dello schermino per entrare in posta, spietata sì ma dopo anni di sperimentazione e di lobotomizzazione non ci sarà nessun bisogno di togliere il green pass, sarà già dentro il sistema, sarà già una brutta abitudine, perché i virus ci saranno sempre e con la pandemia hanno sbloccato un qualcosa che era certo, scontato, che è stato portato avanti da decenni con mlrd di tagli alla sanità nei paesi BIANCHI, capitalisti, dove c'è la ricchezza e dove si vive col cellulare in mano, ma quale quieto vivere, ma quale emergenza, non c'è nessuna emergenza, il modo per alleggerire delle misure è mantenerle vive, per passare l'estate e inasprirle poi quando tornerà il freddo, facendosi sempre scudo con i più deboli, con quelle fasce considerate a rischio, togliendo i diritti ai cittadini o obbligandoli a delle scelte drastiche.
Prendete lo sport, è uno strumento di controllo potentissimo, guardate quello che è successo nel 2020 e nel 2021, nel 2020 c'è stata la famosa emergenza tostissima, sport chiuso, sport fermo, poi finte riaperture, finta propaganda, medici allo stadio, infermierine carine, informazione distopica, ritorno alla fake normalità, ritorno alla vita, poi con l'avvento dei vaccini è partito il famoso grin pass, che permetteva alle persone di poter essere già belle che salve, di non contagiare o sì ma solo con lo 0,000001% di possibilità e senza rischi, i vaccini? capito? i vaccini che dovevano riportarci alla vita, i vaccini sperimentali, ma poi che è successo? si è giocato l'europeo, si è giocato a porte chiuse tranne che per l'evento principale, estivo, e le olimpiadi? a porte CHIUSE, per mandare il messaggio, guarda caso in Asia, ma in un clima leggero, c'è il vaccino, sta finendo tutto, leggevo anche qui tanti fenomeni che dicevano "ma io penso che siamo già a buon punto, sta finendo tutto ormai, è tutto come prima..", invece il vero virus il vero controllo doveva arrivare solamente dopo, col tempo e col favore di mln di asini che si sono fatti fregare, guarda caso dopo 2 anni c'è un'olimpiade in CINA, a porte chiuse, con controlli militareschi, con atleti trattati come topi, colpevoli di essersi presi un virus in forma lieve, senza sintomi, colpevoli di essere parte di un sistema ormai malato in cui sport è propaganda pura per entrare nella testa di chi lo segue, ok ci sono le olimpiadi quindi è giusto che gli atleti vengano trattati come topi o untori, a porte chiuse, ma come? e i tridosati? ah beh ci sono gli spostamenti, è tutto così difficile, non puoi far muovere persone già salve ma puoi sicuramente farle sentire più importanti, lo sport rimane esclusivo tu invece sei un signor nessuno che dà modo alle istituzioni di poterti trattare come un incapace o untore, badate bene, adesso il messaggio è questo, se ti becchi il covid 2-3 gg prima delle olimpiadi (e magari nemmeno te ne accorgi) butti via 4 anni di lavoro, te lo becchi ma non hai nulla, sei un untore, 10 gg in isolamento, privazione di libertà ma hey, sei uno sportivo, è per il tuo bene, sei esclusivo, però vedi, il messaggio che do è che tu puoi farti il culo per 4 anni ma col virus non si scherza, nemmeno se non ti fa nulla, 4 anni di lavoro buttati ma almeno ti sto salvando le chiappe..
Il covid più terribile di un infortunio, fa notizia, di che hanno parlato durante i primi giorni in cui gli atleti sono arrivati in Cina? beh di COVID, di positività, di contatti ravvicinati, di atleti in pericolo, di terribili novità, di quarantene, capito lo sport? capito l'informazione? si plasma la testa di chi segue, si abituano queste persone che poi vogliono solo vedere lo sport, lo sport che ormai non è più strumento di educazione per i piccoli o per la massa ma di rieducazione per chi deve essere vittima del sistema e subire la qualsiasi, lo sport ormai è sanitario, del tipo, puoi fare sport se non becchi il terribile virus, ormai è cerimonia geriatrica, se vinci bem sei già da Mattarella, sei dentro il sistema, sei visibile, prima non era così, ma il tutto, se amalgamato, vi dà il quadro della situazione attuale, lo sport, nemmeno quello, è sano o libero e non lo sarà più perché è uno strumento fortissimo che si adegua bene con le dinamiche sanitarie (perché poi alla fine gli atleti possono infortunarsi, se tu vai in posta difficilmente potrà saltarti il crociato), infortunio? problema, no green pass? non vai a prendere la pensione, lo sport è rimanere vivi, ormai, ma questa rieducazione la si subirà ancora a lungo, anche in maniera indiretta, anche non accettandola.
Non esiste più nessuna normalità, tornerà il freddo, torneranno i drammi, rimarranno queste ridicole restrizioni addolcite dai media distopici, rimaranno nella testa di molti attività ad altisssssssimo rischio come le disco o pub, andare allo stadio, andare in tantissimi luoghi, andare a concerti e mercatini stupidini di Natale, perché si penserà ad un'unica cosa, lì c'è tanta gente lì c'è il pericolo, dal momento che questo rimarrà nella testa della gente per anni sarà impossibile riaccettare il classico "vado dove voglio, là c'è gente, chissà che fanno, aspetta che vado a vedere..", per me più si andrà avanti più sarà peggio, già l'odio per il green pass è a buon punto, potrà anche essere modificato ma non sarà mai tolto, dai qualcosa da odiare alla gente e li avrai ai tuoi piedi, fingi di togliere quel qualcosa e li avrai sotto le scarpe.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Purtroppo io non credo che ci vogliano fare vaccini per farci dispetto o per chissà che altro motivo.
> 
> Di conseguenza penso che la quarta dose non sia davvero in preventivo e faranno di tutto per evitarcela.
> 
> ...



Cosa dicevi della terza?
La quarta sarà obbligatoria a ottobre, è sicuro.
La questione è semplice: quello che ti sei sparato nel braccio non serve a nulla contro le variabili attuali e future, l'aggiornamento primaverile sarà reso obbligatorio in autunno. Chi non lo farà subirà l'invalidazione del green pass con conseguenti _misure preventive, _perchè l'epidemia più assurda della storia va fermatahah


----------



## enigmistic02 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il coordinatore del CTS nazionale Locatelli a Repubblica ieri ha caldeggiato l'ipotesi di non togliere più le restrizioni a prescindere dalla situazione sanitaria emergenziale o meno.*
> 
> "Tutte le evidenze che abbiamo ci indicano in modo univoco che avremo mesi primaverili e estivi tranquilli.
> Abbiamo già aperto una nuova fase: si è ridotta l'incidenza, si è ridotto l'Rt, è sceso in modo importante il numero dei posti letto di rianimazione occupati, sono poco più di 1.400, c'è anche contrazione dell'occupazione in area medica.
> ...


Nulla di nuovo. Non se ne uscirà.

La speranza non è il popolo italiano che si ribella, questo non avverrà mai e s'è ben capito; molti connazionali (vedi anche qui) andrebbero presi a sberle per giorni a scopo esorcizzante o semplicemente al fine di risarcimento morale.
No, la speranza è che vengano a dare una mano ai nostri amici contribuenti dall'esterno, a mo' di "invasione dei truck".


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il coordinatore del CTS nazionale Locatelli a Repubblica ieri ha caldeggiato l'ipotesi di non togliere più le restrizioni a prescindere dalla situazione sanitaria emergenziale o meno.*
> 
> "Tutte le evidenze che abbiamo ci indicano in modo univoco che avremo mesi primaverili e estivi tranquilli.
> Abbiamo già aperto una nuova fase: si è ridotta l'incidenza, si è ridotto l'Rt, è sceso in modo importante il numero dei posti letto di rianimazione occupati, sono poco più di 1.400, c'è anche contrazione dell'occupazione in area medica.
> ...


Ma lasciate perdere quello che dice sto squinternato.
Mantenere le restrizioni è una scelta politica suicida e i partiti lo sanno bene, stanno tutti aspettando il momento opportuno in cui intestarsi le riaperture.
Normale che chi non è sottoposto al giudizio dell'elettorato, vedi sto signore, faccia sparate simili.
Ma in italia, purtroppo o per fortuna, comandano i partiti. Figuratevi se si perdono l'occasione di costruire la campagna elettorale 2023 sul fatto che "abbiamo tolto NOI le restrizioni con Draghi".
Dormite proprio tra 3 guanciali, così ad occhio a fine marzo/aprile l'emergenza sarà finita per sempre.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Febbraio 2022)

Ma come ha fatto a diventare coordinatore del CTS ?
Questo è da mettere al gabbio.


----------



## vota DC (7 Febbraio 2022)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Restrizioni e green pass per sempre non sono proprio quello che hai scritto tu. Ma va bene, avanti così.


Alla fine però continua con vaccinati con mascherina all'aperto come se fossero appestati e moduli "se ti ammali è tutta colpa tua che ti sei vaccinato, noi del governo non c'entriamo nulla1!1!1!" vari il che dimostra che Draghi è senza attributi e non crede nel vaccino e usa il green pass solo per gusto di controllare la popolazione.


----------



## Raryof (7 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma come ha fatto a diventare coordinatore del CTS ?
> Questo è da mettere al gabbio.


Ho paura per i detenuti nel caso...


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Alla fine però continua con vaccinati con mascherina all'aperto come se fossero appestati e moduli "se ti ammali è tutta colpa tua che ti sei vaccinato, noi del governo non c'entriamo nulla1!1!1!" vari il che dimostra che Draghi è senza attributi e non crede nel vaccino e usa il green pass solo per gusto di controllare la popolazione.


A me che fa appunto più arrabbiare di tutta sta storia, sarà se a maggio non spariranno del tutto le mascherine.

E' abbastanza prevedibile cosa succederà a qualche decina di migliaia di persone ( dati i circa 2 milioni di over 50 non vaccinati + i fragilissimi che crepano pure col vaccino), i conti li fa anche un bambino di terza elementare, pero' penso siano sacrificabili, anche se umanamente spiace.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Febbraio 2022)

Ricciardi, consigliere di Speranza, ha già detto green pass per tutta estate e anche oltre.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ricciardi ha già detto green pass per tutta estate e anche oltre.


Ma il Green Pass e la vaccinazione obbligatoria è chiaro non verranno tolti fino ad almeno il superamento senza danni del prossimo inverno.

Tutto sto casino per toglierli del tutto dopo pochi mesi? Chiaro non sarebbe accaduto.

Romperanno le palle ai non vaccinati fino a che la gente si dimenticherà naturalmente della pandemia.


----------



## Raryof (7 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ricciardi, consigliere di Speranza, ha già detto green pass per tutta estate e anche oltre.


Ho letto l'intervista, terribile.

"C’è una importante copertura vaccinale, abbiamo a disposizione strumenti validi come il Super green pass. Non bisogna abbassare la guardia, commettendo gli errori dell’estate 2020 quando in molti, ma non io, pensarono che fosse tutto finito. La pandemia sarà conclusa quando saremo in grado di vaccinare tutto il mondo in modo da evitare lo sviluppo di nuove varianti»."


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ho letto l'intervista, terribile.
> 
> "C’è una importante copertura vaccinale, abbiamo a disposizione strumenti validi come il Super green pass. Non bisogna abbassare la guardia, commettendo gli errori dell’estate 2020 quando in molti, ma non io, pensarono che fosse tutto finito. La pandemia sarà conclusa quando saremo in grado di vaccinare tutto il mondo in modo da evitare lo sviluppo di nuove varianti»."


Dichiarazioni deliranti.


----------



## Andris (7 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ovvio che lo vogliono tenere per sempre... ma secondo voi quegli schermi gialli alle poste o colonnine scanner greenpass li hanno messi giusto per tenerle 4-5 mesi ?
> 
> non hanno un costo indifferente...
> 
> sveglia..bisogna lottare


a proposito di quelle installazioni negli uffici postali, c'è un bug grosso come una casa che permette di accedere a tutti ma non se ne sono accorti...quando lo scoprirà Brunetta avrà un coccolone


----------



## Andris (7 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma lasciate perdere quello che dice sto squinternato.
> Mantenere le restrizioni è una scelta politica suicida e i partiti lo sanno bene, stanno tutti aspettando il momento opportuno in cui intestarsi le riaperture.
> Normale che chi non è sottoposto al giudizio dell'elettorato, vedi sto signore, faccia sparate simili.
> Ma in italia, purtroppo o per fortuna, comandano i partiti. Figuratevi se si perdono l'occasione di costruire la campagna elettorale 2023 sul fatto che "abbiamo tolto NOI le restrizioni con Draghi".
> Dormite proprio tra 3 guanciali, così ad occhio a fine marzo/aprile l'emergenza sarà finita per sempre.


campagna elettorale del 2023 che ancora non sai se voti in primavera o estate ?
perchè "comanda il virus" in Italia da due anni esatti, altro che i partiti
comunque è appena iniziato il 2022 da un mese, la campagna elettorale partità tra oltre un anno...non è che teniamo le restrizioni con la scusa del dubbio sul prossimo autunno eh, così un incubo dormendo tranquillo sai...


----------



## Goro (7 Febbraio 2022)

Il green pass andrà a morire da solo, anche chi ora controlla assiduamente piano piano allenterà la presa, come già adesso in parecchi non portano la mascherina all'aperto. Questa è l'unica speranza contro i pazzi del governo.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> Il green pass andrà a morire da solo, anche chi ora controlla assiduamente piano piano allenterà la presa, come già adesso in parecchi non portano la mascherina all'aperto. Questa è l'unica speranza contro i pazzi del governo.


Proprio questo intendevo prima col termine "naturalmente"

Sia pandemia che greenpass e caxxi e mazzi termineranno senza che ci accorgiamo quando sarà ora, non è che ci saranno giorno/data/ora


----------



## Andris (7 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Proprio questo intendevo prima col termine "naturalmente"
> 
> Sia pandemia che greenpass e caxxi e mazzi termineranno senza che ci accorgiamo quando sarà ora, non è che ci saranno giorno/data/ora


milioni di persone dal 6 agosto fanno tamponi per avere green pass, ma c'è tutto il tempo per la naturale scadenza....
sono solo sei mesi di tale farneticazione, che vuoi che sia...


----------



## hakaishin (7 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> "ne usciamo appena dopo l'estate"


Non ne usciremo mai in italia. Basta leggere certi commenti..siamo finiti


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non ne usciremo mai in italia. Basta leggere certi commenti..siamo finiti


Non c'è la volontà di farlo, chi "viveva" da ameba 2 anni fa ha tutto l'interesse che si continui così, chi glielo fa fare di tornare a guardare gli altri vivere sul serio?


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Febbraio 2022)

In un paese civile Locatelli dopo questa dichiarazione verrebbe internato.

Fanno ragionamenti basati su cose inesatte: il vaccino non funziona con la nuova variante e dà effetti collaterali alti per un virus che si è rabbonito.

Spero che la politica non lo segua, mi sta venendo la depressione.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non ne usciremo mai in italia. Basta leggere certi commenti..siamo finiti



Ecco che succede quando c'è gente che fa il tifo.

Poi questi si sentono liberi di asserire queste bestialità dittatoriali senza alcun pudore. Sanno che verranno supportati, invece di essere giustiziati all'istante.

Un grazie di cuore a tutti, spero di vedere le persone piangere quando si accorgeranno di cosa hanno contribuito a creare e tutto gli si ritorcerà contro.


----------



## Alkampfer (7 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Proprio questo intendevo prima col termine "naturalmente"
> 
> Sia pandemia che greenpass e caxxi e mazzi termineranno senza che ci accorgiamo quando sarà ora, non è che ci saranno giorno/data/ora


il green pass NON è una misura sanitaria.
cosa vi manca per capire questa semplice cosa ?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> a proposito di quelle installazioni negli uffici postali, c'è un bug grosso come una casa che permette di accedere a tutti ma non se ne sono accorti...quando lo scoprirà Brunetta avrà un coccolone



Intendi quello di aspettare tot secondi e poi esce comunque la schermata del numero?

Più che altro vorrei sapere se l'impiegato può vedere i dati del green pass associati al numero preso


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> il green pass NON è una misura sanitaria.
> cosa vi manca per capire questa semplice cosa ?


Cosa ti manca per non capire dopo averlo scritto mille volte che l' hanno capito tutti che serve solo e soltanto a rompere le palle e obbligare di fatto a vaccinarsi??


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> milioni di persone dal 6 agosto fanno tamponi per avere green pass, ma c'è tutto il tempo per la naturale scadenza....
> sono solo sei mesi di tale farneticazione, che vuoi che sia...



Il prezzo da pagare ai ******* che sono andati a vaccinarsi probabilmente.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma il Green Pass e la vaccinazione obbligatoria è chiaro non verranno tolti fino ad almeno il superamento senza danni del prossimo inverno.
> 
> Tutto sto casino per toglierli del tutto dopo pochi mesi? *Chiaro non sarebbe accaduto*.
> 
> Romperanno le palle ai non vaccinati fino a che la gente si dimenticherà naturalmente della pandemia.



Chiaro si,ci troviamo nella repubblica delle banane.

Saremo una delle ultime nazioni a rimuovere le restrizioni,del resto,il governo dei peggiori dovrà pur farsi notare in qualche modo,no?


----------



## Alkampfer (7 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cosa ti manca per non capire dopo averlo scritto mille volte che l' hanno capito tutti che serve solo e soltanto a rompere le palle e obbligare di fatto a vaccinarsi??


magari servisse solo a quello.. ma penso che lo scoprirete col tempo.
quindi , perchè non si potrebbe togliere immediatamente ? visto che la fantapandemia è finita in tutti i paesi ?


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Chiaro si,ci troviamo nella repubblica delle banane.
> 
> Saremo una delle ultime nazioni a rimuovere le restrizioni,del resto,il governo dei peggiori dovrà pur farsi notare in qualche modo,no?



Ma si amico, lo so e vedo pure io che certe cose vengono esasperate e ci sono miriadi di precauzioni che magari sono totalmente evitabili.

Io parlo per me, come ognuno dovrebbe fare.

Ormai la parte peggiore l' ho fatta, e cioè farmi iniettare 3 volte robe estranee seppure relativamente non pericolose.

Se il prezzo da pagare per ancora un inverno è solo e soltanto mostrare un green pass ( che tanto già ho) non mi sparo di certo nelle tempie.

L' approccio italiano è questo, amen. Ma che finisca li.

Le mascherine non le ho mai messe in 2 anni nemmeno a lavoro, vorrei non metterle più da nessuna parte.

Come ho già ampiamente espresso, se le uniche misure rimangono green pass e obbligo over 50, non mi tange.

Ripeto, a patto restino le uniche.

Tu mi pare non sia vaccinato, quindi capisco le difficoltà logistiche, figurati.

Detto questo, come non mi sparo se tengono il green pass quando vado al ristorante, non mi sparo di certo se lo tolgono.

Avrò solo un po' di rammarico per essermi fatto una ( probabilmente) inutile terza dose.

Come ha già detto qualcuno, se non ci sarà ragione d' essere, tutto il carrozzone covid andrà a scemarsi per conto suo senza che facciamo nulla.


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Il green pass avrebbe senso solo legato ai tamponi e solo per situazioni particolarmente a rischio (cinema, teatri, stadi, ristorante e bar al chiuso).
Ma siccome quei perfidi dall'alto lo usano male sarebbe meglio abolirlo del tutto.

Non sono di per sé contro il vaccino, se in autunno ne uscisse uno migliore e con pochissimi effetti collaterali potrei anche farlo, ma non voglio la costrizione.
L'attuale vaccino non serve a nulla e ti mette a rischio di gravi effetti collaterali.

Cosa c'entra che per coerenza va mantenuto?
Se lo scenario è cambiato anche le regole vanno cambiate, come stanno facendo quasi tutti i paesi normali.

Aggiungo, se anche togliessero tutto domani non mi sentirei appagato, vorrei che venissero condannati tutti quelli che hanno creato questo schifo (ma temo non succederà mai).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Il green pass avrebbe senso solo legato ai tamponi e solo per situazioni particolarmente a rischio (cinema, teatri, stadi, ristorante e bar al chiuso).
> Ma siccome quei perfidi dall'alto lo usano male sarebbe meglio abolirlo del tutto.
> 
> Non sono di per sé contro il vaccino, se in autunno ne uscisse uno migliore e con pochissimi effetti collaterali potrei anche farlo, ma non voglio la costrizione.
> ...




La cosa della coerenza è buffa, a seconda di come gira si cambia sempre opinione. Si passa dal "solo gli stupidi non cambiano mai idea", al "bisogna essere coerenti" a seconda di come gira la luna in quel momento.

Di coerenza in questi due anni non ce n'è mai stata nessuna, tanto da veder cambiare idee, regole e decreti ogni ora, ma improvvisamente adesso il governo deve essere coerente.

Misteri della fede


----------



## Sam (7 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma ripeto, togliere tutto dopo che Green Pass e vaccinazione obbligatoria sono stati introdotti da pochi mesi e NON POCHI problemi, sia sociali che di altra natura, sarebbe davvero da totali idioti e incoerenti.
> 
> Hanno fatto una scelta, almeno abbiano la decenza di portarla avanti.
> 
> ...


Su questo la penso alla stessa maniera, ed infatti è il motivo per il quale credo che l'eliminazione delle restrizioni avverrà in maniera graduale.
Proprio per evitare di toglierle tutte una volta e dare l'impressione a chi ha fatto la terza dose di aver fatto una roba inutile.
L'apparenza va mantenuta fino alla fine, per dare un minimo di coerenza ad una situazione che già la coerenza l'ha persa per strada.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa della coerenza è buffa, a seconda di come gira si cambia sempre opinione. Si passa dal "solo gli stupidi non cambiano mai idea", al "bisogna essere coerenti" a seconda di come gira la luna in quel momento.
> 
> Di coerenza in questi due anni non ce n'è mai stata nessuna, tanto da veder cambiare idee, regole e decreti ogni ora, ma improvvisamente adesso il governo deve essere coerente.
> 
> Misteri della fede


Puoi anche citarmi direttamente, solo io ho parlato di coerenza.

Per me introdurre il super mega green pass, rafforzati base e sti caxxi a dicembre, semi-obbligare la gente a fare la terza dose, obbligare gli over 50 a vaccinarsi, e poi togliere tutto dopo 4 mesi, sicuramente mi sbaglio, ma avrebbe portato a rompere le palle comunque i soliti noti.

Anzi, con i soliti noti ci sarei stato pure io, che mi sarei evitato volentieri la terza.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Su questo la penso alla stessa maniera, ed infatti è il motivo per il quale credo che l'eliminazione delle restrizioni avverrà in maniera graduale.
> Proprio per evitare di toglierle tutte una volta e dare l'impressione a chi ha fatto la terza dose di aver fatto una roba inutile.
> L'apparenza va mantenuta fino alla fine, per dare un minimo di coerenza ad una situazione che già la coerenza l'ha persa per strada.


Esatto, tutto qui.

La memoria è breve nell' essere umano, e abbiamo già forse dimenticato tutti i casini sociali scoppiati in questi mesi.

Ci manca solo l' ennesima giravolta ad invalidare tutto quanto dopo poche settimane.


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Puoi anche citarmi direttamente, solo io ho parlato di coerenza.
> 
> Per me introdurre il super mega green pass, rafforzati base e sti caxxi a dicembre, semi-obbligare la gente a fare la terza dose, obbligare gli over 50 a vaccinarsi, e poi togliere tutto dopo 4 mesi, sicuramente mi sbaglio, ma avrebbe portate a rompere le palle comunque i soliti noti.
> 
> Anzi, con i soliti noti ci sarei stato pure io, che mi sarei evitato volentieri la terza.


Sì ma ora c'è omicron.

Il che significa:
- vaccino non funzionante
- 1/10 della mortalità di delta 

Per te ha senso fare vaccinare le persone in primavera?


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Sì ma ora c'è omicron.
> 
> Il che significa:
> - vaccino non funzionante
> ...


Per me non aveva senso nemmeno fare la terza dose a gente di 30 anni, indipendentemente dalla stagione.

Comunque in generale, per me far vaccinare gli over 50 ha ancora una grossa utilità.

Anche con omicron


----------



## Andris (7 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il prezzo da pagare ai ******* che sono andati a vaccinarsi probabilmente.


eh no, questa risposta dal 1 febbraio non vale più
ora i prediletti sono i tridosati, i "*******" di cui parli fino a due dosi oltre sei mesi fa sono proprio dei no vax ufficialmente


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Febbraio 2022)

Detto ciò ragazzi, stiamo esaurendo la coda di delta e vediamo che omicron è uno scherzo, soprattutto per i vaccinati.
Per mantenere le restrizioni serve l'emergenza negli ospedali, che al momento sta scemando.
Secondo voi di sto passo a marzo, con gli ospedali semivuoti e magari 10000 casi al giorno, dove trovano la giustificazione nel mantenere misure impopolari?


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Detto ciò ragazzi, stiamo esaurendo la coda di delta e vediamo che omicron è uno scherzo, soprattutto per i vaccinati.
> Per mantenere le restrizioni serve l'emergenza negli ospedali, che al momento sta scemando.
> Secondo voi di sto passo a marzo, con gli ospedali semivuoti e magari 10000 casi al giorno, dove trovano la giustificazione nel mantenere misure impopolari?


La misura più impopolare, ripeto ancora, sarebbe far sentire dei ******* quelli che si sono appena fatti la terza dose.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> eh no, questa risposta dal 1 febbraio non vale più
> ora i prediletti sono i tridosati, i "*******" di cui parli fino a due dosi oltre sei mesi fa sono proprio dei no vax ufficialmente


Infatti intendevo proprio quelli, non ho specificato.

Ho dato per scontato che chi ha fatto le prime 2 dosi, si sia fatto anche la terza.


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me non aveva senso nemmeno fare la terza dose a gente di 30 anni, indipendentemente dalla stagione.
> 
> Comunque in generale, per me far vaccinare gli over 50 ha ancora una grossa utilità.
> 
> Anche con omicron


Infatti io sono contro ogni obbligo a riguardo.
Vaccinare gli over 50 ha senso con un vaccino funzionante, in autunno... Ma non tramite obbligo.

Non è che siccome uno si è sentito costretto a vaccinarsi deve pretendere che siano ricattati anche gli altri.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La misura più impopolare, ripeto ancora, sarebbe far sentire dei ******* quelli che si sono appena fatti la terza dose.


Chi si fa la terza dose adesso non lo fa solo per il green pass, chi ne aveva bisogno se l'è fatta da mo.
Chi si sta convincendo solo ora è perchè non si sente sicuro, mentre chi non aveva fatto le altre due le sta facendo adesso perchè è diventato troppo costoso in termini economici e reputazionali essere no vax.
Non vedo il problema, se per dire a fine aprile si toglie il green pass.


----------



## Andris (7 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Detto ciò ragazzi, stiamo esaurendo la coda di delta e vediamo che omicron è uno scherzo, soprattutto per i vaccinati.
> Per mantenere le restrizioni serve l'emergenza negli ospedali, che al momento sta scemando.
> Secondo voi di sto passo a marzo, con gli ospedali semivuoti e magari 10000 casi al giorno, dove trovano la giustificazione nel mantenere misure impopolari?


mi fa piacere che siano divenute impopolari, per due anni ho letto qui che fossero sostenute dalla maggioranza le restrizioni
buono a sapersi questo repentino risveglio popolare...

proprio stamattina ho letto di una ragazza di 17 anni picchiata in Germania da 6 adulti poichè senza mascherina, finita in ospedale


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Chi si fa la terza dose adesso non lo fa solo per il green pass, chi ne aveva bisogno se l'è fatta da mo.
> Chi si sta convincendo solo ora è perchè non si sente sicuro, mentre chi non aveva fatto le altre due le sta facendo adesso perchè è diventato troppo costoso in termini economici e reputazionali essere no vax.
> Non vedo il problema, se per dire a fine aprile si toglie il green pass.


Io l'ho fatta da un mese, mica da tanto.
Ed ero perfettamente in linea con i tempi.

Come ho già detto, mostrare il Green Pass per ancora un periodo, non mi pesa a patto che sia l' *unica *scocciatura ( nemmeno le mascherine voglio)

Chiaramente con logica: mica per andare a prendere un paio di calzini o andare a lavorare

Ma per eventi e luoghi con molta gente tipo cinema, stadi, concerti e similari, non ci vedo nulla di scandaloso.
Anche al ristorante se lo reputano utile ( non è un grosso problema per me, ci vado massimo 2 volte a settimana, e penso un po' tutti abbiano questa media, con le differenze personali)

Via per un caffè al banco, negozi, e tutte quelle cose ovvie dove è ridicolo anche solo pensarlo.

La misura del Green Pass serviva solo a far vaccinare più possibile, non deve diventare un handicap pure per chi si è vaccinato.

In fondo non ho ancora letto mezza frase sul fatto che non c'è stata alcuna chiusura da quasi un anno a questa parte.
Nonostante i cataclismi prospettati e le varie complotterie.

Mentre invece in tanti paesi osannati hanno chiuso pure sto giro.

Si tira in ballo l' estero solo quando fa comodo;


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> mi fa piacere che siano divenute impopolari, per due anni ho letto qui che fossero sostenute dalla maggioranza le restrizioni


Le misure godono del sostegno finchè sono giustificate.
Non è una tifoseria, si ragiona in modo pragmatico, sulla base dei fatti.
I fatti dicono che con Omicron e una popolazione vaccinata intorno al 90% (più i negativizzati), è estremamente improbabile che, esaurita la coda di questa ondata, covid torni a dare particolari grattacapi negli anni a venire. 
Mia nonna diceva "malattie così mortali, fan due pasque e due natali"


----------



## Andris (7 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Le misure godono del sostegno finchè sono giustificate.
> Non è una tifoseria, si ragiona in modo pragmatico, sulla base dei fatti.
> I fatti dicono che con Omicron e una popolazione vaccinata intorno al 90% (più i negativizzati), è estremamente improbabile che, esaurita la coda di questa ondata, covid torni a dare particolari grattacapi negli anni a venire.
> Mia nonna diceva "malattie così mortali, fan due pasque e due natali"


siccome c'è chi ha paura dell'autunno, vedi green pass europeo esteso fino al 2023 verso i viaggi, e della terza volta di fila in cui si pensa tutto sia finito ma non andrà così allora si usa l'ignoto come scusa.
ormai dovresti prevedere i mascalzoni, la psicologia criminale è risaputa e non sono molto originali

per il resto non penso proprio che si ragioni in base ai fatti, non a caso si scelgono i paesi con più restrizioni nel dibattito pubblico e si ignorano gli altri.
per dare il sostegno prima devi essere informato su quello che accade nel mondo.

per esempio spesso si dice in queste settimane "il green pass non previene il contagio, ma ha spinto le vaccinazioni", viene preso come un postulato quando non è affatto così.
a parte l'offesa all'intelligenza delle persone, paradossale che prima elogiano gli italiani e al contempo dicono che servano misure coercitive per farli prendere la strada "giusta"

in Spagna hanno più vaccinati di noi senza green pass, giusto per dirne uno, quindi è del tutto falso tale assunto.
hai mai visto un dibattito pubblico tra le misure italiane e spagnole ?
io no.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma lasciate perdere quello che dice sto squinternato.
> Mantenere le restrizioni è una scelta politica suicida e i partiti lo sanno bene, stanno tutti aspettando il momento opportuno in cui intestarsi le riaperture.
> Normale che chi non è sottoposto al giudizio dell'elettorato, vedi sto signore, faccia sparate simili.
> Ma in italia, purtroppo o per fortuna, comandano i partiti. Figuratevi se si perdono l'occasione di costruire la campagna elettorale 2023 sul fatto che "abbiamo tolto NOI le restrizioni con Draghi".
> Dormite proprio tra 3 guanciali, così ad occhio a fine marzo/aprile l'emergenza sarà finita per sempre.


Mi tocco giù così non si sa mai 
Che sparate così ne ho lette pure troppe…


----------



## hakaishin (7 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ricciardi, consigliere di Speranza, ha già detto green pass per tutta estate e anche oltre.


Eh ma vedrai che da maggio tutto come prima cit


----------



## hakaishin (7 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non c'è la volontà di farlo, chi "viveva" da ameba 2 anni fa ha tutto l'interesse che si continui così, chi glielo fa fare di tornare a guardare gli altri vivere sul serio?


Ma fosse solo questo il problema..molti cervelli sono fusi e vivono solo in funzione della pandemia…


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Infatti io sono contro ogni obbligo a riguardo.
> Vaccinare gli over 50 ha senso con un vaccino funzionante, in autunno... Ma non tramite obbligo.
> 
> *Non è che siccome uno si è sentito costretto a vaccinarsi deve pretendere che siano ricattati anche gli altri.*



Tutta la logica del green pass e dei vaccini ruota attorno a questo, è abbastanza chiaro e evidente. Io ho subito e devi subire anche tu! Che sia giusto o meno frega nulla, ho subito ingiustizia io e la devono subire tutti.

Se tutti quelli che hanno patito sofferenze vere, ricatti e quant'altro l'avessero sempre pensata così vivremmo in un inferno in terra.
Non ci si rende conto che in questo modo le cose non migliorano per nessuno, ma sarà sempre una gara al ribasso. Tra l'altro prima o poi la ruota gira sempre e un domani ci si ritrova dall'altra parte e non ci sarà nessuno a porgerti la mano.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Febbraio 2022)

scusate la domanda off topic, da oggi il green pass per la terza dose è illimitato? a me da ancora scadenza 6 mesi,a voi?


----------



## Blu71 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il coordinatore del CTS nazionale Locatelli a Repubblica ieri ha caldeggiato l'ipotesi di non togliere più le restrizioni a prescindere dalla situazione sanitaria emergenziale o meno.*
> 
> "Tutte le evidenze che abbiamo ci indicano in modo univoco che avremo mesi primaverili e estivi tranquilli.
> Abbiamo già aperto una nuova fase: si è ridotta l'incidenza, si è ridotto l'Rt, è sceso in modo importante il numero dei posti letto di rianimazione occupati, sono poco più di 1.400, c'è anche contrazione dell'occupazione in area medica.
> ...



Sarebbe ora che Locatelli inizi a trovarsi una vera occupazione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> scusate la domanda off topic, da oggi il green pass per la terza dose è illimitato? a me da ancora scadenza 6 mesi,a voi?



Ci vorrà del tempo materiale per aggiornare i criteri dell'app immagino.

Tra l'altro cambia poi nulla, non è passato neanche un anno da quando durava 12 mesi, poi 9, poi 6. Basta un aggiornamento di un' app e da illimitato passa a scaduto nel giro di un'ora. Mi pare abbastanza evidente che nella migliore dell'ipotesi durerà fino al prossimo inverno.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ci vorrà del tempo materiale per aggiornare i criteri dell'app immagino.
> 
> Tra l'altro cambia poi nulla, non è passato neanche un anno da quando durava 12 mesi, poi 9, poi 6. Basta un aggiornamento di un' app e da illimitato passa a scaduto nel giro di un'ora. Mi pare abbastanza evidente che nella migliore dell'ipotesi durerà fino al prossimo inverno.


certo assolutamente è tutta apparenza, speriamo non rompano i maroni in estate almeno


----------



## Andris (7 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> scusate la domanda off topic, da oggi il green pass per la terza dose è illimitato? a me da ancora scadenza 6 mesi,a voi?


non credo che in Italia ci siano persone con la terza dose in corpo da oltre sei mesi, visto che sono iniziate i primi di ottobre a RSA più anziani e fragili, quindi non è un problema attualmente


----------



## Andris (7 Febbraio 2022)

*Bassetti pronto per le proteste piazza il 1 aprile se non tolgono il green pass*

"Se il Green pass covid in Italia è stato messo per far vaccinare la gente, e io l'ho sempre sostenuto per questo, allora dovrebbe esaurire il suo compito, se invece il Green pass è stato messo per altro allora devono spiegare ai cittadini la ragione per cui l'hanno messo.
* Io da medico, oltre il 31 marzo non lo sostengo. 
Quindi sarà una decisione politica, non sanitaria e dovranno spiegarlo agli italiani. 
Però a quel punto non ci sarà soltanto chi c'è stato fino ad oggi in piazza, ma ci saranno tutti perché non avranno più nessuno che li difende"*


Adnkronos


sarà scortato da due pattuglie dei carabinieri anche in piazza per minacce no vax


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Bassetti è una bandieruola, in questo caso concordo con lui ma non mi stupirebbe se ricambiasse idea


----------



## pazzomania (7 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Bassetti pronto per le proteste piazza il 1 aprile se non tolgono il green pass*
> 
> "Se il Green pass covid in Italia è stato messo per far vaccinare la gente, e io l'ho sempre sostenuto per questo, allora dovrebbe esaurire il suo compito, se invece il Green pass è stato messo per altro allora devono spiegare ai cittadini la ragione per cui l'hanno messo.
> * Io da medico, oltre il 31 marzo non lo sostengo.
> ...



Ste sparando le ultime cartucce?

Ve l' ho detto che serve un annetto di metadone a questi.


----------



## Devil man (7 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> siccome c'è chi ha paura dell'autunno, vedi green pass europeo esteso fino al 2023 verso i viaggi, e della terza volta di fila in cui si pensa tutto sia finito ma non andrà così allora si usa l'ignoto come scusa.
> ormai dovresti prevedere i mascalzoni, la psicologia criminale è risaputa e non sono molto originali
> 
> per il resto non penso proprio che si ragioni in base ai fatti, non a caso si scelgono i paesi con più restrizioni nel dibattito pubblico e si ignorano gli altri.
> ...


la prossima moda sarà emigrare in nazioni dove l'inverno non esiste cosi non hanno scuse..

suggerisco la Florida


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Bassetti pronto per le proteste piazza il 1 aprile se non tolgono il green pass*
> 
> "Se il Green pass covid in Italia è stato messo per far vaccinare la gente, e io l'ho sempre sostenuto per questo, allora dovrebbe esaurire il suo compito, se invece il Green pass è stato messo per altro allora devono spiegare ai cittadini la ragione per cui l'hanno messo.
> * Io da medico, oltre il 31 marzo non lo sostengo.
> ...



Molti si stanno riposizionando, anche qui, seppur in maniera abbastanza velata per non far trasparire troppo il cambio repentino, pensando che tra un anno la gente non si ricordi di certe parole e discorsi violenti. Io non dimentico di certo


----------



## Alkampfer (7 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Le misure godono del sostegno finchè sono giustificate.
> Non è una tifoseria, si ragiona in modo pragmatico, sulla base dei fatti.
> I fatti dicono che con Omicron e una popolazione vaccinata intorno al 90% (più i negativizzati), è estremamente improbabile che, esaurita la coda di questa ondata, covid torni a dare particolari grattacapi negli anni a venire.
> Mia nonna diceva "malattie così mortali, fan due pasque e due natali"


----------



## Andris (7 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Molti si stanno riposizionando, anche qui, seppur in maniera abbastanza velata per non far trasparire troppo il cambio repentino, pensando che tra un anno la gente non si ricordi di certe parole e discorsi violenti. Io non dimentico di certo


nessuno di quelli che hanno subìto dimenticherà
alcuni politici sembrano non comprendere che servirà una lunga opera di pacificazione dopo, come per una guerra civile


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Bassetti pronto per le proteste piazza il 1 aprile se non tolgono il green pass*
> 
> "Se il Green pass covid in Italia è stato messo per far vaccinare la gente, e io l'ho sempre sostenuto per questo, allora dovrebbe esaurire il suo compito, se invece il Green pass è stato messo per altro allora devono spiegare ai cittadini la ragione per cui l'hanno messo.
> * Io da medico, oltre il 31 marzo non lo sostengo.
> ...


Bassetti ha la credibilità di Speranza, inferiore quindi alla Marchi, passiamo oltre senza perdere troppo tempo a commentare sto pupazzo


----------



## Andris (7 Febbraio 2022)

*non poteva mancare il pensionato Galli con il suo green pass da guarito con monoclonali:

"Prolungare il sistema del Green pass vuol dire semplicemente prendere le debite precauzioni fino a che non potremo dichiarare finita la pandemia.*
Mi sembra ragionevole che questo strumento possa essere mantenuto fino a che non saremo in maggior sicurezza. Credo che si debba valutare prima cosa succederà in autunno

Si tratta di un sistema di cautela su cui, come per tutte le misure, si potrà tornare nel tempo.
*Se prima di smantellarlo qualcuno prende posizione di tutela, io, che da tempo mi sono iscritto al partito della cautela, lo valuto positivamente.
Speriamo tutti che la pandemia sia finita, ma non siamo certi che lo sia davvero né di quello che succederà in autunno. 
Credo che anche per le vacanze estive questo strumento possa rassicurare*"


Adnkronos


----------



## Andris (7 Febbraio 2022)

tenetevi forte per le grandi decisioni del governo, appene comunicate dal sottosegretario Costa

*dall'11 febbraio niente mascherine all'aperto in zona bianca !*

che bomba eh, cioè quasi da nessuna parte con regioni tra giallo e arancio...


*Sileri:

"Prima o poi le toglieremo anche al chiuso, ma è presto parlarne" *


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> tenetevi forte per le grandi decisioni del governo, appene comunicate dal sottosegretario Costa
> 
> *dall'11 febbraio niente mascherine all'aperto in zona bianca !*
> 
> ...


Costa era quello che intervistato a la 7 non sapeva se i 100 euro di multa per il mancato rispetto dell'obbligo vaccinale fossero comminati una tantum, o se fosse prevista una reiterazione della sanzione, questo per dire in che mani siamo 
Dai tra 10 anni forse sbloccheranno tutto, con calma mi raccomando, non come in Regno Unito dove l'irresponsabile Boris Johnson ha riaperto tutto, permettendo alla gente di vivere di nuovo.
E in tutto ciò sempre se nel frattempo non si inventano altri stati di emergenza, come quella climatica per esempio.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> L’unico modo per uscire fuori da questa buffonata, si buffonata perché ormai tale è, è una rivolta. Questo schifo non si può accettare per sempre. Alla fine era chiaro che vogliono questo status quo per sempre caldeggiati dai covid boys.
> Queste parole fanno enormemente paura. Se così fosse me ne scappo da questa topaia di paese e godrei a vederne il fallimento


Quello che auspico io da una vita. Lo sapevo che per qualcuno questa deve essere una pandemia perenne, manco fosse la peste nera. Che rabbia, dio santo,li odio tutti.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> tenetevi forte per le grandi decisioni del governo, appene comunicate dal sottosegretario Costa
> 
> *dall'11 febbraio niente mascherine all'aperto in zona bianca !*
> 
> ...


La cosa non mi tange, io non le uso


----------



## hakaishin (7 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Quello che auspico io da una vita. Lo sapevo che per qualcuno questa deve essere una pandemia perenne, manco fosse la peste nera. Che rabbia, dio santo,li odio tutti.


Tanto ti daranno del complottaro 
Ma a questo punto meglio complottaro che babbeo…


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tanto ti daranno del complottaro
> Ma a questo punto meglio complottaro che babbeo…


Mi arrabbio vedendo la situazione in altri paesi europei, dove la gente fa il cavolo che vuole senza restrizioni. Per esempio in Svezia la vita è tornata alla normalità. 
Solo qui da noi questi mostri politici strumentalizzano una pandemia,per evitare di andare a votare. Perché è questo il giochino, ormai lo sanno anche I sassi.


----------



## Andris (7 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Mi arrabbio vedendo la situazione in altri paesi europei, dove la gente fa il cavolo che vuole senza restrizioni. Per esempio in Svezia la vita è tornata alla normalità.
> Solo qui da noi questi mostri politici strumentalizzano una pandemia,per evitare di andare a votare. Perché è questo il giochino, ormai lo sanno anche I sassi.


11 febbraio in Spagna riapre la movida notturna, chissà se hanno un Gualtiero Ricciardi come consulente anche loro


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Secondo me la regola giusta sarebbe: le regole valgono solo per chi le vuole:

- sei favorevole all'obbligo vaccinale? allora per te il vaccino è obbligatorio
- sei favorevole al green pass? allora per te il green pass è obbligatorio
- sei contrario a tutte le misure? allora per te non valgono


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> 11 febbraio in Spagna riapre la movida notturna, chissà se hanno un Gualtiero Ricciardi come consulente anche loro


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> tenetevi forte per le grandi decisioni del governo, appene comunicate dal sottosegretario Costa
> 
> *dall'11 febbraio niente mascherine all'aperto in zona bianca !*
> 
> ...


----------



## rossonerosud (7 Febbraio 2022)

Almeno qui in Campania, uffici postali a parte, il green pass non lo controlla quasi nessuno. I negozianti miei conterranei hanno capito che il bersaglio del green pass sono loro e non i non vaccinati, che possono ricorrere ad amazon o al delivery.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> 11 febbraio in Spagna riapre la movida notturna, chissà se hanno un Gualtiero Ricciardi come consulente anche loro



Mica si tagliano le palle....loro.


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *non poteva mancare il pensionato Galli con il suo green pass da guarito con monoclonali:
> 
> "Prolungare il sistema del Green pass vuol dire semplicemente prendere le debite precauzioni fino a che non potremo dichiarare finita la pandemia.*
> Mi sembra ragionevole che questo strumento possa essere mantenuto fino a che non saremo in maggior sicurezza. Credo che si debba valutare prima cosa succederà in autunno
> ...


Un altro che mi farebbe godere non poco vedere appeso al cappio


----------



## zamp2010 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Sileri:
> 
> "Prima o poi le toglieremo anche al chiuso, ma è presto parlarne" *


Chi e piu fidabile tra SIleri e LocatellI?


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Febbraio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Almeno qui in Campania, uffici postali a parte, il green pass non lo controlla quasi nessuno. I negozianti miei conterranei hanno capito che il bersaglio del green pass sono loro e non i non vaccinati, che possono ricorrere ad amazon o al delivery.


Fanno bene, anch'io farei così.
Tanto i controlli vanno fatti a campione e non a tutti.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Mi arrabbio vedendo la situazione in altri paesi europei, dove la gente fa il cavolo che vuole senza restrizioni. Per esempio in Svezia la vita è tornata alla normalità.
> Solo qui da noi questi mostri politici strumentalizzano una pandemia,per evitare di andare a votare. Perché è questo il giochino, ormai lo sanno anche I sassi.


Noi abbiamo la fan base del covid che permette certe decisioni senza colpo ferire….


----------



## hakaishin (7 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Un altro che mi farebbe godere non poco vedere appeso al cappio


Sei un incoshiciendehhh combloddaro!
Se tu hai un problema al motore vai dal meccanico non dal fioraio pluricit.
Se hai un problema di vairus “chi chiamerai?” cit.
I ghostbusters o i vairologi che sanno tutto e sono pantocratori?


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sei un incoshiciendehhh combloddaro!
> Se tu hai un problema al motore vai dal meccanico non dal fioraio pluricit.
> Se hai un problema di vairus *“chi chiamerai?” cit.*
> I ghostbusters o i vairologi che sanno tutto e sono pantocratori?


OT
Ma che bello è stato far parte di quella generazione?  film che ho amato da piccolo e ancora mi piace, per giunta ho appezzato anche il terzo, cioè l'ultimo, non ce ne son stati in mezzo tra il 2 e il legacy , e se ci son stati non esistono     

Fine OT


----------



## hakaishin (7 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> OT
> Ma che bello è stato far parte di quella generazione?  film che ho amato da piccolo e ancora mi piace, per giunta ho appezzato anche il terzo, cioè l'ultimo, non ce ne son stati in mezzo tra il 2 e il legacy , e se ci son stati non esistono
> 
> Fine OT


Io li adoro, li so a memoria. Legacy non ho il coraggio di vederlo..
Hai mai avuto un misirizzi? Si una volta, ne estrassi il piombo!


----------



## Dexter (7 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il coordinatore del CTS nazionale Locatelli a Repubblica ieri ha caldeggiato l'ipotesi di non togliere più le restrizioni a prescindere dalla situazione sanitaria emergenziale o meno.*
> 
> "Tutte le evidenze che abbiamo ci indicano in modo univoco che avremo mesi primaverili e estivi tranquilli.
> Abbiamo già aperto una nuova fase: si è ridotta l'incidenza, si è ridotto l'Rt, è sceso in modo importante il numero dei posti letto di rianimazione occupati, sono poco più di 1.400, c'è anche contrazione dell'occupazione in area medica.
> ...


Possono continuare anche all' infinito fin tanto che mi permettono di fare come Max Melandri e la mia terza, la mia quarta, la mia quinta, se ce ne fosse ancora """"bisogno""""", in quanto io benefattore, possono infilarsela direttamente nel . tutte le categorie a rischio, le cedo ai più bisognosi  A neanche 30 anni, sto benissimo con due dosi , grazie.


----------

